# Probleme beim Erstellen einer .gif Animation



## Rishu-chan (8. Mai 2007)

Ich habe versucht, mir einen animierten Avatar zu erstellen, was allerdings nicht so geklappt hat wie ich wollte. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich den Fehler beheben könnte.
Habe die Datei mit ImageReady 7.0 erstellt und bei den einzelnen Bildern keine Verzögerung eingestellt. Trotzdem ist die Animation viel zu langsam gewesen, so als wäre eine Verzögerung vorhanden. 
Dachte, dass es vielleicht am Programm liegt und habe mir deshalb Gimp 2 runtergeladen und es erneut versucht. Gimp zeigt mir beim Speichern die Meldung "Eingefügte verzögern, um unnötige Prozessorbelastung zu verhindern."

Was bedeutet das und was kann ich tun, um es zu ändern? Gimp erstellt mir genau wie ImageReady verlangsamte Animationen obwohl keine Verzögerung eingestellt ist.


----------

